# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  What is your favourite Mozilla theme (skin) ?

## Maciamo

There are hundreds of themes for Mozilla Firefox alone (check some here).

My favourite so far are Orange and Aquafox (Mac style).

What about you ?

----------


## RockLee

noia 2.0  :Smilie:

----------


## Ardeo

Gnome-fx is a nice theme. Very clean lines. Icons are small and unobtrusive and blend in well with my XP theme.

----------


## Index

Maciamo you discovered Firefox.  :Clap:  What other cool stuff can you find about it? Plastikfox Crystal SVG is the skin I'm on now, though I also like Littlefox.

----------


## Dutch Baka

Orbit i like!!!

but whats thise whole thing, that my the website is shaking inside my browser , After i put other skins on it... bloody thing it is...

----------

